# Names you love that you can't use



## theraphosidae

Okay so I'm not even pregnant, but I want to know that I'm not the only one here.

OH and I absolutely LOVE the name Hannibal, but of course, because of Silence of the Lambs and it's subsequent prequels and sequels, I really don't want my (possibly future) son to be teased and called a cannibal. The name would be after the Carthaginian military commander, but I just feel like he wouldn't be able to shake the negative connotation that comes with the name.

Anyone else absolutely love a name that they know they could never use?


----------



## kassiaethne

I love the name Lilith but yeah >.> I doubt my catholic family will appreciate the name like I do


----------



## kareha

_Lestat_. Yes, the Vampire. Maybe if I find a suitable given name for it to go with, I would give my child a middle name. I also like _Prim_, like from the Hunger Games.


----------



## zombiedaisy

Judis - I absolutely love the name, but my family would probably disown me if i named any of my children Judis. DH and I both love the name, we tried to name our dog Judis and my family FLIPPED, so we changed the name. 

I like Judah as an alternative, but DH and I are a little afraid our families will think we chose it because it was close to Judis, and still flip.


----------



## Claireyh

I love Hayden, but our surname also begins with Hand it's not a cute alliteration it's just a mouthful!! :-( Soooo stuck for names still xxx


----------



## fides

Husband loves Adrian, but all I ever think of when I hear it is Adrian Monk from that terrible comedy that my mom likes to watch...

I love Toby, but husband keeps saying, Toby Maguire?


----------



## cbbrankley

Alot of the names that I originally liked someone in my family or friends have used so I won't use it. I'm not pregnant or anything but my husband and I talk about names and we both liked the name camden but currently there are 2 friends on my fb that are pregnant with boys that are using that name. So that name goes to the can't use section. I also like Oakley for a boy but our last name is brankley so I don't like it together, they are too similar.


----------



## Sw1

I've been put off a lot of names just because I don't like people with those names! I loved the name Elliot but once said E.T's voice we went off that too!!


----------



## tokyo

Hubby loves the name Indiana...

...our surname is Jones, so it's out! :haha:


----------



## Mummy2B21

I love Theodore but its too american-fied and same with Jesse James.
I live Avalon but reminds me too much of savalon lol.


----------



## Julien6299

I love the name Reagen but its the girls name from The Exorcist:(


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i love the name Leonidas, but husband won't let me name our kid that. lol
who wouldn't want a Spartan kid, seriously? they're tough as nails! haha:haha: 
and Bentley, but not really into the whole car theme. /:
and also like Anastasia, DH also vetoed this one too..
Brielle but it won't go with the middle name that we chose for a little girl, which is Mai after my grandmother who is still alive and kicking she just has done so much for me my whole life i feel i owe this to her.
Arabella-husband and i dislike the whole "Bella" part though since the twilight saga..


----------



## Kerjack

Leonidas! That is quite bad ass! Bet OH would be down for that :haha:

I love love love love love Beau, but OH's last name starts with a B so it sounds absolutely ridiculous. I'm actually super upset by it.


----------



## MamaPerez

tokyo said:


> Hubby loves the name Indiana...
> 
> ...our surname is Jones, so it's out! :haha:

I am a HUGE fan of Indiana Jones and studying archaeology. But here's a suggestion: How about "Indi"? Could be a middle name or second name to make the hubs happy? It's Indiana Jones' nickname, but it's worth a shot? Maybe? Haha, my DH said no to it.


----------



## MamaPerez

I love the name Camden, but sounds too proper for the DH. I like Damien/Damian, but the husband doesn't care for it. I absolutely adore Luca, but husband says it's too feminine sounding. I'm in love with Julien, as it sounds good in English, Spanish, and it's one of the main characters in my favorite French movie, but again: hubs says he doesn't like it. Julien and Luca were my top 2.

He also didn't like Leo/nardo, Indi, Andrés, Romano, Deangelo, Adriano, Oliver, and Eli.

BOO!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

tokyo said:


> Hubby loves the name Indiana...
> 
> ...our surname is Jones, so it's out! :haha:

I love Charlie for a girl, but our surname is Brown! :rofl:


----------



## countrygirl86

I've always loved the name Oliver but DH is dead set against it :( 

Also out: Henry (our last name starts with H), Alfie (DH again), Graham (friend's last name)


----------



## sweetmere

Adrian - hubby hates.
Cohen - a friend used.
Nolan - our cousins' name. 
Addison - our cousins' daughters' name is Addalyn and we're a close family, sooo.
Annaley - my niece is Annabelle and it's so close to her name I don't feel right using it.


----------



## RoseKitten

I love the name Lilly, but we're avoiding any derivatives of Lilith, or anything related. She's a demon in the mythology of the path that I follow, so, yeah. :lol:


----------



## theraphosidae

I also love Abigail but it rhymes with OH's last name - Tisdale. Not happening.

Thaddeus has always been a favourite of mine but OH doesn't like it :( I also like Audra but OH's cousin's name is Audrey.


----------



## RoseKitten

theraphosidae said:


> I also love Abigail but it rhymes with OH's last name - Tisdale. Not happening.
> 
> Thaddeus has always been a favourite of mine but OH doesn't like it :( I also like Audra but OH's cousin's name is Audrey.

I had a really good friend back home named Thaddeus. It's a great name! We just called him Thad. :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I also don't like anything starting with a B as our surname is Brown.

Ok, so a question... Name-related.
Does 'Levi Brown' sound ok, or is it too close to 'Leroy Brown' (like the song..)?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i'm sure people will associate it with that..but their ignorant. and immature if they do. i like it personally and wouldn't have thought of leroy if you hadn't said it lol


----------



## kitabird

Hannibal is a great name....but no, I wouldn't use it! I love a lot of ancient names like that and Leonidas, Xerxes, Cyrus, Pericles etc I just worry about LO getting bullied over having too odd a name.


----------



## countrygirl86

I think Levi Brown sounds lovely! Never heard of Leroy Brown though.


----------



## LauraAvasMum

I like jack but ohs last name's Russell were not married and I don't plan on it but people presume .

Ryley spelt any way including the awfully spelt Rylee are out question as 6 friends have boys and girls called riley x


----------



## LauraAvasMum

Also I love Harlow swan but it's a place in Essex x


----------



## emergRN

Evan: I use to know a littl kid with that name who was similar to the evil child 'sid' in toy story, doesn't matter how much I like the name, I just can't get past it!


----------



## Mimi85

Hi :wave:

I have no kids yet and am not pregnant yet either but most of the baby names I love are taken by close friends or family members.

Luca (taken by friend)
Rafael (taken by friend)
Samuel (taken by friend)
Felix (taken by friend)
Naomi (taken by my best friend)
Chloe (taken by my cousin)
Alexa (my sister in law's daughter is Alexanne so too close)

thats what we get for being the last ones to have kids!


----------



## MummyMana

I've always liked the name Callum but my boyfriend dislikes someone with the same name, who is apparently so vain he'd assume we named baby after him :/ 

The other name I've always liked is Kenny, and I never thought I'd end up with someone who'd agree to that, but amazingly my boyfriend is as in to the idea as I am :D He even says we can get him a little orange coat xD Hoping I have a boy now :3 

We could never name any of our children Horace though, he'd be Horace Harris :( Which I think is awesome, but the other kids in school might not xD


----------



## Mummy_2_One

MummyMana said:


> I've always liked the name Callum but my boyfriend dislikes someone with the same name, who is apparently so vain he'd assume we named baby after him :/
> 
> The other name I've always liked is Kenny, and I never thought I'd end up with someone who'd agree to that, but amazingly my boyfriend is as in to the idea as I am :D He even says we can get him a little orange coat xD Hoping I have a boy now :3
> 
> We could never name any of our children Horace though, he'd be Horace Harris :( Which I think is awesome, but the other kids in school might not xD

So Harrison would probably be out too then... DH has an old school friend with the surname Harrison, so although I like it, it for us is like Callum for you - he would assume it was all about him! :growlmad:


----------



## Wriggley

I LOVE the name Hector but OH just looks at me blankly :/ 

I love Bellatrix But STOOOPID Harry Potter took that from me :rofl:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I love Rose, Amy and Martha as names- always have- but DH and I are huge Doctor Who fans, and wouldn't want people to think we'd named them after a Doctor's Assistant!


----------



## TeirrahBea

i love Cleopatra. Everyone else thinks im a lunatic! If it wasnt for anyone else, I'd name her Cleopatra in a heartbeat! xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

tokyo said:


> Hubby loves the name Indiana...
> 
> ...our surname is Jones, so it's out! :haha:

Are you kidding?! That would be the most awesome name ever!!!

If we have another boy his name will be James (family name on both sides). But we would call him Jimmy and give him the middle name Olsen so that he is Jimmy Olsen like in the Superman comics. :)



Mummy2B21 said:


> I love Theodore but its too american-fied and same with Jesse James.
> I live Avalon but reminds me too much of savalon lol.

LOL. Jesse James I get, but I don't understand how Theodore is particularly American. :shrug:


----------



## JaysBaby

Andora.. But everyone Is all like that reminds me of pandoras box blah blah blah...


----------



## MummyPony

Rosalie - our surname is Rhodes-Roberts so sounds awful!
Darcy - OH isn't keen
William - brother took it
Hery - brother took it
Flora - friend said "what like the butter?"


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love the name Thomas but we already have a child in the family called Thomas so I think it would confuse family.
I also like the name George but our dog is called George and he would always think we meant him everytime we said the name!


----------



## KittiKat76

Love Indiana for a girl. But oh doesn't like it. 
Love Elliot for a girl too. But oh doesn't like it.
Also would love Luca or Bailey for a girl. But too masculine? And my pet rat is called Bailey as I love the name and didn't think I would be pregnant quite yet.


----------



## shambaby

MrsGruffalo said:


> I love Rose, Amy and Martha as names- always have- but DH and I are huge Doctor Who fans, and wouldn't want people to think we'd named them after a Doctor's Assistant!

Lol, my hubby is a big Dr Who fan, and I would be fine with it if he suggested one of those names, but he wants Romana, one of the assistants from the old series, which is too unusual for him to persuade me it wouldn't be to name her after the character!

We both really like Elliot for a boy, but we used that as Hayden's middle name, and Anya for a girl, but we had a pet rabbit called Anya and everyone would assume we named her after the rabbit. So all our own fault! :dohh:


----------



## PurpleHaze

TeirrahBea said:


> i love Cleopatra. Everyone else thinks im a lunatic! If it wasnt for anyone else, I'd name her Cleopatra in a heartbeat! xx


What a lovely name! You could bring it back into fashion! :)

Our surname is Hardy, and my friend thinks I should call our baby girl Laurel Ann, but I think that would be too cruel! :haha:

xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I LOVE the name Eleanor. And so does DH.

But the girl my husband dated before me got knocked up by some other guy while they were together and named the baby Eleanor then gave her up for adoption and was horrified when they changed her name to McKayla.

But really, why should his slutty ex-girlfriend keep us from naming our child a name we both really like (because those names are very few and far between). I'm not sure why we even have to take her into consideration. She lives like 1000 miles away. And he only "talks" to her on facebook and even then hardly ever. Stupid. :nope: But every time I mention the name, he goes on about how he doesn't want her to feel bad. :shrug: She cheated on you and accidentally got pregnant. F*** HER! I mean, is it just me? :haha: Maybe the reality is that the name has a bad connotation for him now, but he never says that. It's always about not making her feel bad.


----------



## MrsK

My best friend and her OH like Luke Skye... But their last name is Walker! Haha!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

MrsK said:


> My best friend and her OH like Luke Skye... But their last name is Walker! Haha!

lol! 
i tried to convince my husband on Anikan :p
speaking of star wars :haha:
he of course said no though:nope:


----------



## bumblebeexo

I love the name Alfie, only boys name I really love, but two friends have Alfie's so totally out the question if I ever have a boy :(


----------



## Mummy_Claire

I like the names Daisy and Maisie, but OH's last name sort of rhymes lol!

I love the name Oakley and considered it when we were thinking up names for my DS but OH refused to have it because his ex's last name was Oakes and he really hates her.

I think Pandora's an awesome name but for obvious reasons it's a big no no lol!


----------



## pinklightbulb

I loved the name Blaine for a boy but OH surname starts with B and only one syllable :(


----------



## charbaby

I loved the name Riley but o/hs brother named their son Riley so now we can't have it :(


----------



## Tigerlily01

I like Shae/Shea, but have a close friend named that.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Leighton
Emerson
Aiden
Anikan
*DH doesn't like any of these, but has no suggestions of his own. of course, lol.


----------



## littlemommie2

I love the name piper but my SO's last name is Pull.. So that would sound awful!


----------



## KittiKat76

MrsBabyBump said:


> Leighton
> Emerson
> Aiden
> Anikan
> *DH doesn't like any of these, but has no suggestions of his own. of course, lol.

I love Emerson. I used to teach an Emerson and he was the cutest, kindest little boy!
Aiden was my first choice if we were team blue, but we're pink! Not at all common in the uk, but not too 'out there'


----------



## MrsBabyBump

KittiKat76 said:


> MrsBabyBump said:
> 
> 
> Leighton
> Emerson
> Aiden
> Anikan
> *DH doesn't like any of these, but has no suggestions of his own. of course, lol.
> 
> I love Emerson. I used to teach an Emerson and he was the cutest, kindest little boy!
> Aiden was my first choice if we were team blue, but we're pink! Not at all common in the uk, but not too 'out there'Click to expand...

i'm in the US and Aiden is getting super popular here.
also just found out that Emerson, is a TV brand :dohh: lol


----------



## Rota

MamaPerez said:


> tokyo said:
> 
> 
> Hubby loves the name Indiana...
> 
> ...our surname is Jones, so it's out! :haha:
> 
> I am a HUGE fan of Indiana Jones and studying archaeology. But here's a suggestion: How about "Indi"? Could be a middle name or second name to make the hubs happy? It's Indiana Jones' nickname, but it's worth a shot? Maybe? Haha, my DH said no to it.Click to expand...

We have thought about Harrison Luke (starwars related as i vetoed Haan)



I love the name Harlan but OH things that the kid would be called 'Hard on' all its life.


----------

